

Porn app for Google glass, "It's sort of like you're near a woman" - ra
http://www.fastcompany.com/3011064/fast-feed/google-glass-porn-is-here

======
weisser
"Take pictures using Google Glasses and share with other Tits & Glass users."

I'm mortified.

